# Duran Duran



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Went to see them tonight at the MEN manchester
Have to say they were very good,me and the wife are big fans anyway


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

old skool 80's tunes - class


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When I started chauffeuring I drove Simon Le Bon in the early 80s, picked him up from his Mum and Dads house in Pinner, hadn't a clue who he was, think they had just had their first hit, took him to the BBC for Top of the Pops. Forward 25 years and I drove him from his home in Putney, told him of the 80s meeting He said "oh yeah, I remember you" I was gobsmacked, he then said with a chuckle "No I effing don't". We spoke little for the rest of the journey.


----------

